
IP Address Shown During Mr. Robot Premier Reveals Fsociety Website - s_q_b
http://192.251.68.254
======
throwaway2016a
Great find.

I don't know how I feel about this. I love the idea but I've never seen a
hacker organization website with a countdown timer like that. After all, the
ransomeware screen would likely be embedded in the virus.

It's these little tiny differences that break the immersion for me. It's a
kind of uncanny valley.

Also, the graphic is different than the one from the episode.

Spoiler warning ...

As an aside, did the files ever get decrypted since he went through with the
demands. It seems to me that the organization would be better served by
destroying the files than some propaganda video with the CTO burning some
money.

~~~
s_q_b
SPOILERS:

Regarding the uncanny valley effect, the reality illusion isn't broken for me
since it _so much more_ realistic than any popular media depiction of
infosec/hacking.

A lot of the details are correct: leading spaces to omitting bash commands,
the use of Kali Linux by Darlene, and the basic concepts of the first season's
attack. Certain corporate names are changed ("Steel Mountain" for example),
but trivially refer back to real entities.

Compare it to the Matrix Reloaded, in which Trinity broke into a physical
location to run an ssh exploit, with no explanation.

Regarding the website, I think it's just an humorous easter egg. There are a
lot in the show. For example, the premier also contains a QR code that briefly
appears in Elliot's journal. If you scan that QR code it will point you to
conficturaindustries.com

Follow the white rabbit (or Google) from there. 52. Don't worry, that number
will be clear later.

They don't say whether the files were decrypted. The ransom note and call
imply that they did, but it was never revealed explicitly. Darlene's character
is an anarchist, so it's also possible she didn't.

~~~
throwaway2016a
In general I agree. The show's attention to detail is amazing.

------
s_q_b
View source for the page shows an ASCII art comment...

YOU ARE NOT ALONE

